# Finger Joints with ATB blade



## ChuckH (Jul 25, 2013)

I just got a new blade, .125 kerf and ATB, I didn't think much of it at the time honestly. I just made a test cut and there is an undeniable "V" shape in the cut - is this ATB blade going to be ineffective for anything but through cuts?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

To get a truly flat bottom cut, you will need a blade with a Flat Top Grind (FTG). Lumberjock *Knotscott* is the blade expert on this site. Perhaps he will see your forum question and offer advice on the best FTG blade


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I use a box joint blade to get a good flat bottom result.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

A 50 tooth combination blade is great for joinery work. Otherwise, any ripping blade with a flat top grind will work.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

here is an excellent post by Knotscott about saw blades
http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/12395


----------



## ChuckH (Jul 25, 2013)

Well… Shucks, I feel dumb now, I read all that stuff before buying a new blade and just didn't put it together. Thanks everyone, looks like I'm back to shopping


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought the Freud Box joint cutter blades and have been very pleased with them! They are also useful for rabbets, dados, and half lap joints. Pricy, but one of my better investments.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Of the ATB blades I have, I used them exclusively for through cuts. I have several 50T combination blades, that's what I usually keep on my table saw. They produce mostly smooth bottom cuts with only slight lines at the edges of the flat bottomed area. Even the side blades on my stacked dado cutter do the same.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Kempston #99312 10" 24 tooth flat 32.99 on Amazon. It has worked well for me.

DanP


----------

